# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Gopfer news

## MSG-KB

well he/ she doing better, has not eaten yet, but I have a lot more move ment he is all over the cage now like on the prowl, waching the time when he starts and stops.  Pick up a smaller mouse F/T  to try this weekend,  I check his mouth, again his stool, which was his first and his shink and body for mites could not see any type of problems, had all my books open and big mag glass for I could see.  This is the most active he been,  temp is looking right now based on what I have read.  So I hope I am got it great for this little big  guy so he will be happy.  I have hoping to get my skane experts to come over again to reveiw my set up and will set up some good wine for them.  But been a hard week for all of us.  If anyone know if he his doing this movement now in cage afer 3 or so weeks is this a good sign and that maybe he is coming out of hiberation?

Please give input when you can.

Thank You

Terrance :Smile:

----------

